# baby chic ?????????



## slimbob (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi 

You are not going to believe this I have found another bird !!!!!!!!

Whilst gardening today I found a baby chic (very very young ) if you email me [email protected] I can forward you a picture of him /her ? .He was very dehydrated and hungary and extremely weak . Looked around for a while to try and find a nest where he may of come from but could not find anything . I couldn't even see any parent birds around watching . I realised if I touched him that my scent could be a problem regarding his parents taking him back . But due to him being in the heat and a very easy meal for anything near by put me in a difficult position even if I touched him just to put him somewhere safe and in the shade his parents may abandon him . I knew dying from starvation was not a nice way to go especially in the blistering heat as it was the hottest day of the year today and he was directly in the sun he was so young I could not see much hope of him surviving .

I picked him up and gave him some water which he loved and eventually got him home and he has now had some whey protein isolate which he loved I thought it best to give some liquid nutrition as it would hydrate him and feed him at the same time ??

Don't know what he is (i.e.)black bird , starling etc ?? and know most people focus on pigeons on the forum but do you know anyone who can help with this ?? or give me some advice on what to do or where to take him ??? 

Found a young wood pigeon last month and everything worked out alright with him thanks to Helen and Cynthia but this little fella is very very young and extremely weak , out of my league here again please help . 


Hope I did the right thing and don't lose him .

Cheers 

Rob 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Rob e-mailed me the picture too but it is too big to attach - I don't now how to re-size - he is a very little bird and I know Terry has a lot of experience of baby birds so hopefully some good advice will come along soon.

Rob is in Liverpool, UK

Tania


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Tania e-mailed me the photo, it is attached.

is it a starling? Would it be safe to treat it as one? Otherwise dunnock or blackbird?

http://www.starlingtalk.com/babystarlingphotos.htm

I will track down the Mac diet for passerines, but Terry once told me the Universal emercency diet was cat food.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is the Mac diet for passerines that would be needed in this case. These are the basic ingredients:


MacDiet: recipe
½ c. Purina ProPlan Feline Growth dry food, soaked in just enough water to soften completely. Drain off excess.
2 hardboiled egg whites, sieved through a fine mesh strainer
3 tbsp canned Science Diet Feline Growth Food, drained of liquid
2 tbsp freeze dried insects a
1/2 tablespoon "Knox Bloxb
600 or 800 mg calcium carbonate, crushed and powdered * see note
50 mg vitamin C (ascorbic acid)
1 small pinch of powdered B-complex vitamins
3-5 drops cod liver oil (supplies vitamins A and D)
1 drop of 1:10 vitamin E in corn oil
1 slightly rounded tablespoon of plain yogurt (low- or non-fat)c

Method:
Mix ingredients with a fork. This mixture can be refrigerated for a day but should not be frozen, as storage will affect the vitamins. The recipe can easily be halved, quartered, doubled, etc.

When mixed with a fork, the mixture resembles pate or canned cat food and can be fed by hand using forceps, fingers, etc. or can be expressed through a six cc oral monojet syringe to form 'mealworms'. If you prefer a wetter mixture or need to tube feed a compromised bird, the diet can be mixed in a blender and extra water can be added as necessary.

If a creamy mixture that will pass through a small syringe is preferred for very small birds, everything but the ProPlan can be mixed with a hand mixer or in a blender, and then the ProPlan can be mashed through.


a: KNOX BLOX: Purchase Knox unflavoured (plain) gelatin powder. Each box contains a number of small white envelopes, each of which contains 1 tablespoon powder. Put 1 teaspoon powder in a small baby food jar and add a few tablespoons cold water to dissolve. Add boiling water to 2/3 full. Put on lid and shake to mix. One-half tablespoon of this mixture can be added wet, and the remainder can be placed in the fridge and used in its gelled state. Dispose of unused portions after three days.

b


Otherwise, John says that at Brent Lodge they feed tinned cat food on the end of a paint brush.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

John has sent this link to the complete Mac Diet for Passerines instructions:

http://www.users.globalnet.co.uk/~pidgie/MacDiet.doc


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is a photo of a baby dunnock, a bit older though:

http://www.bigstockphoto.com/photo/view/132416


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Important Warning*

Never feed earth worms to birds in captivity. For some reason they are toxic to them even if hey are part of their natural diet in the wild.

Cynthia


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Did you know that birds have a very poor sence of smell? That is an old Wisetale that if you touch it the parents will smell human and not return.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Cynthia and John for the links - I am sure Rob will find them helpful (unlike me) - I just take everything to the experts. One day I'll have to learn!! 

Good luck Rob with the littlun' 

Tania xx


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't think that's a baby starling .. could be, but doesn't look quite like a starling to me. The Mac Diet is great but a bit of an undertaking to make as some of the ingredients are hard to find. The starling/sparrow diet from the Starling Talk site is a bit easier and will work well also .. it is cat food based.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Rob,


This looks like it could be a Baby Mocking Bird to me...but it also does resemble a Starling.


But if he is naked on his whole rear half there, something is going on which is not right...so, look for Mites maybe, or see if there is any sign of injury there...he should be feathered back there in short little quills and feathers and not naked skin...

The 'scent' thing is not true...so don't ever worry about that.

Parents "may" reject Babys put back in the Nest, if the Baby is ill or has something wrong with them...which is sometimes 'why' the Baby already out of the Nest in the first place.


Of course lots of other things can happen too, for them to end up on the ground...


Anyway, you will need to keep this little one so he is for sure "warm"...you need to make him warm, so that he is around 100 degrees or so Farenheit...and also to keep him humidified either by damp clothes set next to him, draped gently just over him, or something similar.


Where are you located?


Anyway, he can eat Canned Water-pack Sardines, rinsed, tepid ( not chilled ) in little bites.

He should chirp and gape if he is comfortable, and that of course is when one puts the little bite of food in there.

That, and ripe fresh Cherry, cut into little bits then mushed slightly in the fingers to mash and bruise it pretty thoroughy...little bites also of course...

Both of the above rolled lightly in powdered 'Super Greens' ( any health food store...) could keep him going nicely indefinitely and would give him eberything he needs for good bones and lots of Feathers and so on.

More chow info later if you want it. But for now, get a heating pad set up for him to be warm, and on some soft cloths and out of any drafts...and do NOT give him any liquid Water by any method whatever, or you can drown him.

Do not try feeding him anything untill he is warm and has been warm some hours.

You can hold him in your cupped palm if you like, to help im feel comfortable, and even breathe on him by making slow gentle 'Haaaaaaaaa's...which he would probably like very much.

If he is not comfortable enough to cheep and gape to ask to be fed, you will have some difficult times ahead...


Best wishes...

Good luck...!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

Rob is in the UK and although I'm not 100% positive, I don't believe they have mockingbirds over there.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> Rob is in the UK and although I'm not 100% positive, I don't believe they have mockingbirds over there.



Hi pigeonpal2002,


Oh...

But the wind might have blowed it there from somewhere else...!

Lol...just being silly of course...



Oh well, whatever it is, likely the diet would not be two cents ( or pence) worth of different...if a Mocker, a Starling, a Grackle or other Omnivore Birds...

Although raw, tender Fish, such as some of those offered in Sushi Houses owuld be better than the Canned Sardines...just that the Sardines can ne had anywhere any time any day in many kinds of Stores...while the other has it's narrower time slots and locations...

I am worried about that 'naked' back half...it is as if something had pulled out all those little short Feathers there or something...it almost LOOKS 'tender' and swollen even, in the image...

Something is not right with that...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You are right, Brad. No mocking birds here!

Cynthia


----------



## slimbob (Apr 22, 2006)

*baby*

thanks everyone for your help 

he is very weak and when I tap on side of the bowl he opens his mouth when full he doesnt so at least i know when to stop feeding .

the mac diet seems very complicated and to get all those ingredients in tim e sounds tougth . Is there anywhere who sells it ready made ???

for now i will use sardines , cooked egg white and I am right in saying no fluids ?? I have a dropper so can give water or whey protein isolate (ie) no lactose and some calcium in there too but how much actual fluids can he take ??

cheers 

Rob 

Oh yes i will get some kitten food chicken based today .


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Cynthia, it's good to have that 100% confirmation and for future reference.  I can never really be sure what you guys have species-wise over there and it's hard to find resources that have this information.

Phil, you could be right about the naked back end of this bird, I really do not know what this means for sure or if it indicates a health problem. Maybe different species get feathers in different areas in different stages of development


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Rob, 

I think you should offer the bird cooked egg yolks rather than the egg whites. There are more nutrients and vitamins in the yolk than the whites. 

Usually these types of birds get all the water they need from the diet their parents would provide. If you offer soaked dog or cat kibble, this should provide a good amount of liquid.

Sorry, I don't know about a place that sells the passerine diet already pre-made


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I hope that the poor little thing made it through the night. I have no experience at all of nestlings.

John mentioned the little bit of pattern along the edge of the wing, which makes me wonder if it a a baby tit of some sort? The photo below is of a great tit baby that fell from the nest.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Maybe different species get feathers in different areas in different stages of development


Right again, I think. From the photo of the great tit baby it would appear that the feathering is normal, Brad.

As Rob found it in his garden the balance of probabilities is that it is a common garden bird rather than something more exotic, so one of this list is most likely:

http://www.rspb.org.uk/birdwatch/2006results/top20/index.asp

That RSPB site lists all the UK birds and gives other interesting information about their calls etc. Sadly I can't find a source that has photos of each species at various stages of development with information aboy size!

Cynthia


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Cynthia, 

That's a good site to have for reference for those of us on this side of the world. I wish you could buy field guides to birds for other countries though, I might check around again at the book stores.

Quite interesting that the collared doves and the wood pigeons have seen such an increase in numbers over the years! Wow, 400-600% increases in those two species of dove/pigeons! No wonder so many people from the UK find our forum and need help with these two species!!!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*From Helen ( Nooti)*

Rob,

This is Helen's advice - don't know if its possible to search again where you found the little guy.

Tania

_*Hi Tania
That's baby blackbird. Nest will be in a hedge somewhere nearby. They often nest low down, no higher than 6 feet off the ground. At a guess is about 10 days old. Feed mealworms, boiled egg yolk and one of the best things to give it to ensure good quality feathering is the commercial insectiverous food you can buy for other caged birds. Best option would be to find the nest.
Helen at Wild-Life-Line*_


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thanks Tania!

I will keep that information for future reference! I know I have blackbirds nesting in my garden but I never look.

Hope Rob gets the information. I had e-mailed him last night to tell him that Helen was the best person to contact.

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

*Day to day development of baby British blackbirds*

I thought this would be a useful link for future reference.

http://community.webshots.com/album/309466582vpuMfd/0

Cynthia


----------



## slimbob (Apr 22, 2006)

*baby*

Hi everyone 

He is doing fine dont have access to meal worms so been using yolk . Found a lady in southport near me who takes in all types of birds from duckling to gulls .

she is 80 !!!!! what an inspiration .

I just have to keep him alive till tomorrow afternoon which is when I pass him on to her .

thanks everyone for all your help , great not being alone with these things .

Cheers 

Rob


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Rob, 

Glad to hear the blackbird is still hanging in there 80, yes, that is quite the inspiration and sounds like a very dedicated lady


Still, keep us posted on the bird if you can.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

I told Rob about a lady that volunteers at the Wildlife Hopsital where I go - Beryl - and she works 3 days a week and is 80 - well to look at her you wouldn't think so and she deals mainly with the foxes so often has to scruff them - she looks 20 years younger - honestly - as Rob says an inspiration - and I am sure if most of us are still here in our 80's we will still be caring for birds - just like Rob's lady in Southport.

Tania x


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Excellent recommendation for Rob and moral support to us all, Tania


----------



## slimbob (Apr 22, 2006)

*baby blackbird*

Hi everyone 

Just thought I would let you all know how things went .

Kept feeding him egg yolk on the hour and passed him to Gwen today at 3.00 pm . He straight away enjoyed his frist live meal (ie) meal worm dipped in vit powder moistened with water which he liked very much ( understatement !!) 

He is in very capable hands now a bit like the wood pigeon baby I found who was with Helen and now with Cynthia , it is great there are people out there like you , gives us hope when you hear about nasty people doing bad things to animals !!!

I will keep you informed if I hear anything from Gwen on how he is doing I realise it is very difficult raising song birds and understand there is a chance he will pass away but hopefully he will be fine and anything beats being burned alive in the sun . I feel I did the right thing just a pity I couldnt find the nest as Helen recommended I looked as best I could but could not see it .

Thanks Tania for your help as always and Helen , Cynthia and everyone else who came to the rescue . No doubt I will be in touch in the future when another one turns up .

Cheers everyone 

Rob


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Terrific update, Slimbob! So glad the little one found a good place to grow. I'm sure he/she will do just fine!

AND A BIG THANKS FOR ALL YOU DID TO HELP THE LITTLE ONE!  

Come back anytime...we'll be here...


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

As funny as it sounds...Feeding live bugs (with the exception being worms) is very dangerous. They have been known to actually chew through the baby's crop. Worms are terrible to feed, as well. I truly hope the baby doesn't have aspiration pneumonia due to the water you gave him. Number one most important thing is to not feed them water, right in the mouth especially, because they can't close their air hole when swallowing it.

Anyway, I'm glad he's in capable hands and hopefully this is not a kind of worm that can chew through his crop..I hope it was well thought out.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for your post, Vasp. I just want to clarify a couple of your points. Mealworms and waxworms are commonly used by wildlife rehabbers as food for insectivores. It is true that these worms can chew their way out of very small/young birds and should be drowned or beheaded before feeding. Older birds are perfectly able to handle live worms.

Your caution about aspiration is a good one. Unless the person caring for the bird is experienced and has the proper equipement (syringes or gavage needles), great care does need to be taken when placing any type of liquid in the mouth of the bird.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yahhhhh...

Far as I know, one never feeds vigorously 'live' insects to Baby insect-eating Birds anyway...

Meal Worms, when I use them, I buy a few hundred, or a thousand, and I let them spend their time at room temperature, in a large bowl with fresh Apple slices, Potato slices, and this in a deep bed of plain Oatmeal.

Soon the torpid, small, unhealthy looking Mealworms typical of what one can buy, become vigorous, growing, healthy ones.

When I am to feed one to a Baby, if the Baby is quite small, I smash the Meal Worm's head and then cut it's body into small bites for the Baby.

If the Baby is larger, I just smash the Worm's head, it in front of the Baby, for them to eat 'whole'.

Same with any potentially biteing or chewing insect - smash it's head well, then either cut into a few feeding bites, or let the youngster have it whole.

Winged Insects, remove the Wings then feed it to them "head forst" or let the Baby have it by just smaching it's head, removeing the Wings and doing this in front of the Baby and then let them take it on their own...let them watch you do these things also. Later, they will do them in their way.

Dried or semi dried Berries, such as Goji Berries, can be soaked in Water to become lusciously hydrated, then these can be cut into a few pieces and fed to the Song Bird Baby, and provide hydration for them, in addition to other foods doing so. Just make sure the food is not dripping, just shake it off lightly and all will be fine.

There is almost no reason to ever try giving them Water, unless they are truely dehydrated, in which case, the Water/electrolyte is best given into their Crop or into their far mid throat as a very slow pace.

The risk of trying to put Water into their mouth, into their Beak, on the sides of their Beak or any other similar way, is just too dangerous for them.

Keeping them rightly "warm" and constantly, is also critical...till they are developed enough to make their own adequate Body Heat...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Great posts you guys.  Yep, that's good. She just said he received his first "live meal", and I sort of worried that the rehabber had fed him a live, squirming worm. I don't think or at least hope she'd do that.


----------

